# Metal Gear Solid Ground Zero



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Heisenberg (2 Settembre 2012)

Dafuq ? E' un gioco in programmazione per ps3, ps4 ? un film ? cosa ? Cosaaaaa :O


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

E' la prima volta che ne sento parlare, sembra una roba spettacolare!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Settembre 2012)

RIGUARDATE IL VIDEO, CI SONO 4 MINUTI FINALI IN PIù

Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes - Kojima annuncia il prossimo capitolo della serie

Come promesso nei giorni scorsi, Hideo Kojima e Kojima Production hanno annunciato durante l’evento per i 25 anni di Metal Gear il nuovo capitolo della serie.

Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes, questo il nome, è stato mostrato durante l’evento in forma di demo e dalle diverse fonti che hanno potuto ammirare questo primo assaggio del gioco abbiamo la conferma che il titolo è basato sul motore proprietario Fox Engine e comprende ambientazioni open-world con effetti atmosferici e cicli giorno/notte.

La demo svelata al pubblico girava su un PC di questa generazione ed ha mostrato alcune cut scene accompagnate da fasi di gioco dove il protagonista (molto probabilmente Big Boss) era intento ad agire nel classico stile stealth per nascondersi da fari e nemici. Stando a quanto trapelato, la dimostrazione ha mostrato anche un’uccisione di una guardia e una sessione di gioco a bordo di una jeep. Il tutto condito da una pioggia torrenziale molto convincente.

Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes dovrebbe approdare dalla seconda metà del 2013 su piattaforme PS3 e Xbox 360.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> RIGUARDATE IL VIDEO, CI SONO 4 MINUTI FINALI IN PIù
> 
> Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes - Kojima annuncia il prossimo capitolo della serie
> 
> ...


Oddio già non vedo l'ora che esca!


----------



## Heisenberg (2 Settembre 2012)

Omg. Finalmente torna Kojima a fare MGS, mica la cavolata che uscirà con raiden che taglia a fette ogni cosa. Già fremo per questo  Kojima  Big Boss 

E sbaglio o il ragazzo chiuso nella cella è Raiden ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

sembra un gel gioco


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

Questo lo comprerò al volo, il Rising manco regalato


----------



## prd7 (7 Settembre 2012)

Naturalmente il video è del gioco su PC. Ormai la grafica su ps3 e xbox 360 è inguardabile rispetto ai nuovi standard.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Settembre 2012)

Impressionante, immagino ci vorra un tipico pc della nasa, peccato


----------



## Brain84 (28 Marzo 2013)

Al GDC è stato presentato un nuovo trailer e un video in gameplay dei primi minuti. 

Il gioco in realtà avrà 2 parti. Ground Zeroes è la prima parte, in cui viene raccontata la caduta di Mother Base e di come l'attacco abbia messo Big Boss in coma per nove anni, The Phantom Pain è la seconda parte, in cui viene raccontato cosa accade quando Big Boss si sveglia.






qui il link del video gameplay

Uscirà per l'attuale generazione ma non è ancora stato specificato se sarà disponibile anche per la prossima.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Marzo 2013)




----------

